# Redlands Orchid Festival



## iljjlm

The Redland International Orchid Festival is coming up next month. It will be May 14th -16th at the Fruit & Spice Park in Homestead, Florida. 

Redland International Orchid Festival

Dave


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Dave, what day are you going down? I'll be there Fri. @ opening.


----------



## iljjlm

As of now, it will be Saturday. I might make it a long weekend and go to the Keys or something. If that is the case then I will go on Friday. I'll let you know if I do. 

Since I know you have attended this show before, I have a couple of questions for you. Do you think they still have nice stuff the second day? Are there any deals on the last day? Thanks

Dave


----------



## Philsuma

RarePlantBroker said:


> Dave, what day are you going down? I'll be there Fri. @ opening.


.....scale of 1-10.....how cool is this show for dart applicable plants?


----------



## iljjlm

I know Andy's Orchids, Oakhill Gardens, and Ecuagenera will be there. They all sell smaller viv type orchids. Of course I am only guessing/hoping that they will bring that stuff there. I do know that if you want certain plants most of the vendors will do a pre-order and bring them there(it might be to late for some if they are bringing them in from overseas). 

Alasdair would know for sure.

Would be nice to meet you before the Peru trip if you plan on going.

Dave


----------



## jon

I can't wait! I arrive Thursday night, work the gate Friday morning, and shop all day come 9:01am!  

As for the viv plants... I'd guess it gets a B+. The Pacific Orchid Exposition would get an A to A+ for viv plants. Florida tends to be more warm growers, etc. POE is more of a pleuro expo. POE is in February every year.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

In years past, the show was almost entirely warm/hot growing orchids. Over the past two years I've seen a considerable amount of warm-intermediate growing plants showing up. 

As stated before, Andy's Orchids, Oakhill, and Ecuagenera are there, and so is Orquedeas del Valle--all of whom bring a nice selection of terrarium suitable plants. I usually plan to spend $350-$500 on orchids--and always go over budget, and always bring home a really nice selection. I could easily spend double that amount on vivarium plants....

Last year I picke up two _Lepanthes telepogoniflora_, including one in bud, a couple of _Lepanthes calodictyon_, and several _Masdevallia sp._ and _Pleurothallis sp._, and quite a few odds and ends--including several new gesneriads and ferns from Ecuagenera.

Definitely the best show in FL. 

Phil, if you're thinking about going, give me a call and I can give you some more info.


----------



## Philsuma

Nice.

I will be in WPB during that time....lucky me.

I'll give you a call....


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I can show you more places to part with your money....


----------



## iljjlm

It is this weekend (Fri,Sat & Sun). I will be going on Friday. Hope to see some you there.
Dave


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Only 12 hours and 54 minutes to go....

My wife has taken away my checkbook, and will probably try and confiscate my credit cards before sunrise....

I have a bit of an orchid problem.

Does anyone else????


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Got back from the show a couple of hours ago. All the new acquisitions are unpacked and watered. 

Another great show, and some great new plants--here's a list:
Bulbophyllum lemniscatioides
Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis
Bulbophyllum purpureorachis
Bulbophyllum vaginatum
Cleisocentrum merrillianum
Condylago rodrigoi
Eulophia andamanensis
Gongora grossa
Gongora histrionica
Lepanthes gargoyla
Lepanthes telipogoniflora
Masdevallia aureopurpurea
Masdevallia don-quijote
Masdevallia wendlandiana
Myoxanthus sp.
Phragmepedium lindenii
Phragmepedium reticulatum
Phragmepedium wallisii
Pleurothallis areldii
Pleurothallis grobyii
Plocoglottis acuminata
Polyrrhiza lindenii
Rodriguezia lanceolata
Sobralia andreae
Sobralia crocea
Warmingia zamorana
Racinea pendulispica
Tillandsia	biflora
Tillandsia	brenneri

And, my wife was able to find a nice selection of blooming-size, fragrant Cattleyas.

I was also able to meet Jon and Dave (iljjlm). 

I'll try and get some pics over the weekend...


----------



## james67

nice, ive been wanting a ghost for awhile. im thinking about building a 10gal vert just for it and some facahatchee native tillies.

is Polyrrhiza or dendrophylax the accepted name now?
james


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Actually, I think they changed it again from Polyrrhiza to Polyradicion....but I don't think my brain can fathom yet another name change....

Whatever you want to call it, I picked up a couple from Oak Hill. I've had two going nicely (one for 5 years, and the other for almost 3)--but lost both over the past couple of months. The oldest was outside on an _Annona glabra_ in my pond--it froze this winter. The other was in one of my vivariums--which recently acquired some cockroaches--which in turn ate about 1/2 the orchids in a couple of weeks. I'm breaking the vivariums down today--and replanting.

If you grow the ghost orchid in a vivarium--make sure it gets good air movement.


----------



## iljjlm

It was a pleasure meeting both Alasdair and Jon. It is nice to put a face to a name.
I see what you(Alasdair) mean about easily spending 300+ on orchids.

We are still in S. Florida. I'll list what I got when I get back home.

Dave


----------



## iljjlm

Well this is what I picked up.

Angraecum eburneum
Ascocentrum curvifolium
Acropera amparoana
Bulbophyllum purpureorachis
Cuitlauzina egertonii
Dendrobium aggregatum
Dendrobium stratiotes
Encyclia cochleata
Galeottia grandiflora
Huntleya heteroclita
Masdevllia discoides
Maxillaria tenuifolia
Phragmipedium pearcei
Pleurothallis tripterantha
Stanhopea assidensis
Stanhopea wardii
Vanda luzonica
Vanda tricolor

Some are for my tanks some just to have.

Dave


----------



## frogparty

Nice hauls gentlemen


----------

